# Oscar's 1st goom --- why did I do it ??



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I took Oscar for his 1st groom this week. I was really shocked when I picked him up and didn't really like it very much. I feel a bit happier now but I'm not having him cut this short again. He looks very tall now and much slimmer. I wish I could get that when I go for a hair cut !!
I hope the pictures have uploaded ok. They are a before and after picture.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willow got a small trim yesterday too. It was her first and I am not thrilled. They have her I mop top and a triangle face but it grows back. Jake got a really bad cut his first time. They did the nose shave. I use tiny pics to put on pics and it is easy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Oscar looks amazing love his new look!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got to see the pics. He looks so handsome!!! I really like it. I love his color.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

he looks great 

I never like my dogs coat cuts on the first day but a week on and they look lovely .. plus the soft and shorter coats are so much easier to care for .. a happy cockapoo is a well groomed and combed one  matt free works for me xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks lovely! Don't worry. It grows back quickly. Lola's sporting a mop top at the minute... Seems to grow quicker than anywhere else. Scared to tackle it myself!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I put a similar thread up after Arlos first cut, and I found out it is quite a common experience to feel that way. Oscar looks really adorable in both photos. I have to say Arlos furr is not growing as quick as I had hoped, never again such a close trim can't wait to have my shaggy boy back, I hope it will grow eventually! Oscar has such lovely colouring.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

First hair cut is always a shock as they compleatly loos the puppy look and start to look like an adult. It also takes time to find a cut you like and that suites the dog. I make small changes every time I do my girls, sometimes I like it others I hate it. I cut Echos fringe too short and strate and it just looks wrong, I just need to let it grow so I can correct it next time.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

They always look very different after a cut. I like both! Hes lovely long or short! X


----------



## polly1harg (Jun 6, 2013)

What lovely colouring your Oscar has!!


----------

